# Opinions?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

How do you guys feel about the Spinfisher v 6500 bailess for kings, reds, etc. I use a 706z now however iw as wondering if they made this reel more balanced (shakes less when reeling). input??:whistling:


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

My 706 shakes when its off the rod but once its on my rod it stops. Never really have had it unbalanced. Everything from tarpon off the pier to stud AJs on the boat that reel performs great. But its personal preference.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

IMHO the innate problem with the Spinfisher V bailless is the universal anti-reverse makes placing the roller under your index finger problematic.
You have to take your eyes off what you are looking at to look down to see where the rotor is pointing.

I just can't get past that.
The Vs are beautiful reels though other than that!


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

I haven't had any experience with the bailess version, but I have caught spanish, kings and jack on my wife's 6500v. It still shakes a little when reeling.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The 6500V manual pickup version does come with a counterweighted rotor to eliminate most of the "wobble." But just like with any bailless reel, the rotor will wobble more than a reel with a bail.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The good thing about the V is that, if you ever wade, it is sealed. For me, that a big plus; although, not many people wade with a reel that large.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Gaffy, here; I've got a bunch of Penn SSV's from 3500 to 7500. I'm very happy with all of them, especially at the price. I like the seal -- whole deal. 

Note that these reels come in SSV, SSVLL (live-liner) and SSV Long Cast (new). 

The SSV is a really fine reel.

The SSVLL (Live-Liner) was explained by a fella on another fishing forum pretty well:

"In my opinion, there is a distinct advantage of a live lining spinning reel over any other type of reel for livelining and chumming. If you are not familiar with them, the livelining reels have a dual drag system. One for the livelining and the other a fighting drag. 

The livelining drag allows you to set the drag just tight enough so the bait does not pull off line. This is almost an infinite setting (within reason). When a fish hits it doesn't feel additional pressure and eats the bait. When you want to set the hook you just turn the handle and you are in fighting mode. Usually don't even have to set the hook."

The SSV new Long Caster, I have not researched because it's out of my price range. 

If I look at BassPro, I see the SSV for $140, the SSVLL for $160, and the SSV Long Caster for $200. 

I get my new reels off Ebay. Always find free shipping and about 25% off the BassPro price. I add to that savings because the Alabama shop does not charge me Florida Sales Tax. 

(I've never had a Penn 704 or 706, so I will not comment on those. Also, I've never had a bail-less reel, so no comment on that except the SSV offers one. I won't comment on other brands of reels, as some are better and some are worse, but I think the best value is a Penn -- and I don't worry about theft as much. Finally, I am not knocking BassPro, just giving their retail prices. Nah, I don't sell fishing equipment. Check it out, yourself, always.)

Just have a bunch of fun out there -- 

Happy Thanksgiving,

Gaffy


----------

